# How to spot hazing...



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Spent all day yesterday cleaning the BM and it all looked wonderful in the shade (and you're supposed to clean it in the shade) but when I put it in the sun, I could see hazing.

I then went over it again a few more times with the old Porter Cable and think I got rid of it all but my question is:

On a dull day, how do you check?

Torch? Special lamp?


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Best to have a halogen lamp handy to help spot the defects and light up the areas which are hazing.

I got a 110V halogen lamp from screwfix for less than £10, I went for the 110V option cos it will plug into my transformer when using my porter cable. Think the 240V ones were cheaper.
Only thing I don't like is the cable is a bit short and could do with fitting an inline switch, a pain to keep pulling the plug out of the transformer to turn it off each time :roll:

Alternative is a halogen hand held torch or other bright torches, the kind from B&Q or maplins etc..

I think a lot of pro detailers use dual lamps on a stand, again not very expensive.

HTH,


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

shurcomb said:


> Best to have a halogen lamp handy to help spot the defects and light up the areas which are hazing.
> 
> I got a 110V halogen lamp from screwfix for less than £10, I went for the 110V option cos it will plug into my transformer when using my porter cable. Think the 240V ones were cheaper.
> Only thing I don't like is the cable is a bit short and could do with fitting an inline switch, a pain to keep pulling the plug out of the transformer to turn it off each time :roll:
> ...


Thanks for that.

I suppose it depends on how you've set up your transformer and extension cables. I plug my transformer directly into the mains, then fitted a 110V socket on a 10m reel cable and then used a UK plug on my PC. Felt like it was going to be 'transportable'. I guess having a light plugged into that wouldn't be too much trouble.

Do you have a link to the one you've got? I have a friend that's a buyer for Screwfix so I get discount.


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Yep,

the one I bought £8.80
http://www.screwfix.com/prods/32394/Lig ... Site-Light









240V version £6.84
http://www.screwfix.com/prods/11281/Lig ... Site-Light

Alternative 110V with stand £25.44
http://www.screwfix.com/prods/37593/Lig ... Site-Light









I have a screwfix depot not too far away, so nice and convenient to pick things up instead of delivery and incurring P&P.


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

I bet all the detailers have massive electric bills using halogens to spot all the imperfections in the paintwork for hours on end.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

XTR said:


> I bet all the detailers have massive electric bills using halogens to spot all the imperfections in the paintwork for hours on end.


I doubt it - they're mostly mobile so it'll be your electricity they use. :roll:

Thanks for the lnks.


----------

